# Digital Camera Suggestions required ..



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello guys..

I am thinking to by a digital camera. I just don't want to get fool by spending lots of money for limited features.. as this is mostly the case when  you just goto a big Electronic Showroom..

So I want best value for money.. I can spend money between 5k - 10k .

Features that are imp. are support for expansion cards + optical zoom (as much as possible in this budget) + if can be CCD based  + other latest feature for  digi-cam. 

Friends.. please do mention new features which are now latest to digi cams.. btw. bluetooth connectivity or IrDA connectivity can be plus point  ..

So friends give your opinions.. as I am in hurry to buy ..


----------



## ASH18MARCH (Aug 10, 2005)

for 10 k u will get anikon 5600 is fually lodade with great feture


----------



## mariner (Aug 10, 2005)

nikon coolpix.


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 10, 2005)

check this 
*www.jjmehta.com/products/nikoncoolpix7600.html


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 11, 2005)

I recommend nikon coolpix from personal experience


----------

